# Driving Licence



## Beauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everybody, thank you all for the help you have given. I now would like a bit more. I jhave a paper driving licence (now I`m giving my age away) The licence I have is the old Green one about 30 years old. Some people are telling me it`s OK, but others are saying it`s legal. 

I have been driving here for the last 6 months !!!

Thanks in advance
Beauty

PS:- Beauty is the name of my little Scottish Terrier !!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No, it's not legal outside of the UK. You'll have to get a photo card licence but you'll need a UK address to apply from.
You could drive for months and months without being stopped by the police and then one day....


----------



## Beauty (Nov 7, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> No, it's not legal outside of the UK. You'll have to get a photo card licence but you'll need a UK address to apply from.
> You could drive for months and months without being stopped by the police and then one day....


Thanks a lot, my husband has only been for 6 months and already he has had a fine for going over a solid white line, so I will get one from England

Thanks a lot
Margaret


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Beauty said:


> Thanks a lot, my husband has only been for 6 months and already he has had a fine for going over a solid white line, so I will get one from England
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Margaret


I've been lucky - I once parked where I shouldn't in Estepona and the police were really nice. They got fed up with writing all the details, one very gallant policeman raised his eyebrows as if to say 'No, not possible!' when I gave him my date of birth then they more or less gave up and drove away. They didn't ask to see any documents.
The second time I left Carrefour carpark one evening and forgot to switch my lights on. I got stopped by the Guardia and had to show my licence. Again, no further action.
But you never know and it's best to be safe rather than sorry.
BTW, my dog is a Ridgeback named (Our Little) Azor. You are obviously a dog-lover too.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Beauty said:


> Hi everybody, thank you all for the help you have given. I now would like a bit more. I jhave a paper driving licence (now I`m giving my age away) The licence I have is the old Green one about 30 years old. Some people are telling me it`s OK, but others are saying it`s legal.
> 
> I have been driving here for the last 6 months !!!
> 
> ...


Wow !!
A scottish terrier that can not only type but has a driving licence as well. !!!


----------



## Beauty (Nov 7, 2009)

*Scottish Terriers*



Hombre said:


> Wow !!
> A scottish terrier that can not only type but has a driving licence as well. !!!


It`s not the only thing she can do, she has a husband as well, and guess what his name is Scottie, is that original or not. It`s not my fault it was her that named him.

Being a dog lover, I would have brought my two dogs before I would bring my husband.

Margaret

PS: I have just paid 560 Euro`s vet bill because Beauty was dieing, she was poisonedfrom inside. I wouldn`t pay that for my husband (joke)

Goodnight and Godbless


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You've got to remember that the UK plastic licence is also only valid if you comply with the Spanish medical conditions, you have to have a medical certificate every 5 years over 45 ( 3 yrs. if you want to drive vans over 3, 1/2 tonsgvw or plus trailer ) You wont necessarily be asked when stopped by the Trafíco but if you are involved in an accident the other partys ins. co. and/or solicitor in court will.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> You've got to remember that the UK plastic licence is also only valid if you comply with the Spanish medical conditions, you have to have a medical certificate every 5 years over 45 ( 3 yrs. if you want to drive vans over 3, 1/2 tonsgvw or plus trailer ) You wont necessarily be asked when stopped by the Trafíco but if you are involved in an accident the other partys ins. co. and/or solicitor in court will.


Are you 100% sure about the need for a medical certificate for over 45s when driving a non-commercial vehicle?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you 100% sure about the need for a medical certificate for over 45s when driving a non-commercial vehicle?


Apparently YES!! But, (and I dont know if this is correct) you need to have it done 5 yrs after you arrive - in otherwords, until you arrive you are covered by the UK system and once you're here you go to the Spanish system and therefore will need your medical every 5 years. And the time space between them gets shorter as you get older. I think its every 3 years after 50?? This medical also takes eye sight into account

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Apparently YES!! But, (and I dont know if this is correct) you need to have it done 5 yrs after you arrive - in otherwords, until you arrive you are covered by the UK system and once you're here you go to the Spanish system and therefore will need your medical every 5 years. And the time space between them gets shorter as you get older. I think its every 3 years after 50?? This medical also takes eye sight into account
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, anything that helps improve road safety can't be bad. 
I must admit I'm not so sure about my eyesight. I wear glasses for reading and I haven't had a claim made against me for over thirty years, though. I passed my test when I was seventeen - I have heard it -unkindly -said that was in the days when you needed a man with a red flag in front of your vehicle, though...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you 100% sure about the need for a medical certificate for over 45s when driving a non-commercial vehicle?


Yep

If you have an EU licence (or indeed a Spanish licence) you will need to hold a medical certificate and the examination periods for these are as follows:

Drivers aged:
18 to 45 years - every 10 years
45 - 70 years - every 5 years
70 and above - every 2 years

So your EU photo licence is acceptable here, but it must be backed up by a valid medical certificate. Contact Trafico for your local centre, although most private medical centres carry them out at quite low cost

Also, your UK photo licence expires every 10 years. You will need to have a UK address to be able to do this. The expiry date is on the front


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you 100% sure about the need for a medical certificate for over 45s when driving a non-commercial vehicle?


yes, C1 & C1E, are renewable on a Spanish licence every 3 years once over 45. Mine is due on saturday.
When you renew the C1,C1E, your car entitlement is automatically updated as well.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> yes, C1 & C1E, are renewable on a Spanish licence every 3 years once over 45. Mine is due on saturday.
> When you renew the C1,C1E, your car entitlement is automatically updated as well.


Every 5 years unless its changed very recently. Thats from trafico before Christmas


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Every 5 years unless its changed very recently. Thats from trafico before Christmas


No, Im looking at it now. I had a form from them in Oct. 2006 telling me it would run out on 9-01-2007 ,I took the medical sent it all off at the correos (paper licence back then) and got a new Spanish plastic one. The car entitlement runs 'till 09-01-2012 and the C1,C1E, plus I've just noticed the btp bit at the bottom expires aswell,they all expire on 09-01-2010. 
Now you've got me wondering wheter it is a misprint, although I've just checked the wife's, which was done at exactly the same time and hers says 14-01-2010. The other thing is I enquired back in Nov. because i hadn't received a renewal form by post and got blank looks.Hmmm?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> No, Im looking at it now. I had a form from them in Oct. 2006 telling me it would run out on 9-01-2007 ,I took the medical sent it all off at the correos (paper licence back then) and got a new Spanish plastic one. The car entitlement runs 'till 09-01-2012 and the C1,C1E, plus I've just noticed the btp bit at the bottom expires aswell,they all expire on 09-01-2010.
> Now you've got me wondering wheter it is a misprint, although I've just checked the wife's, which was done at exactly the same time and hers says 14-01-2010. The other thing is I enquired back in Nov. because i hadn't received a renewal form by post and got blank looks.Hmmm?


I thought it was on an age related sliding scale. roughly - under 40s every 10 yrs, 40 - 50 every 5 yrs, and over 50s every 3 years and so on??


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> No, Im looking at it now. I had a form from them in Oct. 2006 telling me it would run out on 9-01-2007 ,I took the medical sent it all off at the correos (paper licence back then) and got a new Spanish plastic one. The car entitlement runs 'till 09-01-2012 and the C1,C1E, plus I've just noticed the btp bit at the bottom expires aswell,they all expire on 09-01-2010.
> Now you've got me wondering wheter it is a misprint, although I've just checked the wife's, which was done at exactly the same time and hers says 14-01-2010. The other thing is I enquired back in Nov. because i hadn't received a renewal form by post and got blank looks.Hmmm?


Needs further investigation then. Its always been on a sliding scale as above.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yep
> 
> If you have an EU licence (or indeed a Spanish licence) you will need to hold a medical certificate and the examination periods for these are as follows:
> 
> ...


Well, I'm really pleased you told me about the UK Licence. Foolishly I assumed I had it for life, so to speak. I've just checked and I've got four more years.
I'll have to do something about the medical certificate. 
Thanks again, I could have found myself in real trouble...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I'm really pleased you told me about the UK Licence. Foolishly I assumed I had it for life, so to speak. I've just checked and I've got four more years.
> I'll have to do something about the medical certificate.
> Thanks again, I could have found myself in real trouble...


De nada
I think its because of the photo that needs updating


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> De nada
> I think its because of the photo that needs updating


The photo on my cuurent card isn't very flattering so I'll be pleased to get a new one - although airbrushing isn't allowed, I presume?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Needs further investigation then. Its always been on a sliding scale as above.


Yes, just been having a look and it is 5 year renewals so I'll have to summon up the enthusiasm to brave El Trafico in Murcia.

I did notice on the site ,just for anyone else's info., that the C1E entitlement ( lorry up to 7,1/2 tonne + trailer ) is restricted to 8,25 tonnes, unlike the UK, where it is 12 tonnes with trailer. Not that I am likely to haul that but someone might get caught out if using a UK licence.


----------

